# God's Wrath Against Sin



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*This is being played out in front of our eyes in our own country. We must show the love of Jesus Christ to all before it's too late for them. We are not to condemn them, but to lead them to Jesus so He can change them. *

18 The wrath of God is being revealed from heaven against all the godlessness and wickedness of people, who suppress the truth by their wickedness, 19 since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them. 20 For since the creation of the world Godâ€™s invisible qualitiesâ€"his eternal power and divine natureâ€"have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse.
21 For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like a mortal human being and birds and animals and reptiles.
24 Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 25 They exchanged the truth about God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creatorâ€"who is forever praised. Amen.
26 Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones. 27 In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error.
28 Furthermore, just as they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, so God gave them over to a depraved mind, so that they do what ought not to be done. 29 They have become filled with every kind of wickedness, evil, greed and depravity. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit and malice. They are gossips, 30 slanderers, God-haters, insolent, arrogant and boastful; they invent ways of doing evil; they disobey their parents; 31 they have no understanding, no fidelity, no love, no mercy. 32 Although they know Godâ€™s righteous decree that those who do such things deserve death, they not only continue to do these very things but also approve of those who practice them.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree, yet we are to tell them the whole truth. Even the part about what awaits them for eternity if they were to die in their sins. And that many times causes offense and we will be called bigots and told that we are judging. But if we truly have the love of God in us, then we must tell (warn) them just like Noah warned people before the great flood.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeperTX said:


> I agree, yet we are to tell them the whole truth. Even the part about what awaits them for eternity if they were to die in their sins. And that many times causes offense and we will be called bigots and told that we are judging. But if we truly have the love of God in us, then we must tell (warn) them just like Noah warned people before the great flood.


But will it ever get through to them. I have an uber liberal, homosexual coworker who, when I asked how he was on Monday morning, stated "numb". Shortly after, he begins to berate myself and a another coworker about how he would not stand for what this terrorist did to "his" community. I could get the feeling that he was looking down on my coworker and me for not being as sad as he was/is. While this terroristic act was senseless killing of HUMAN BEINGS, I wanted to ask why he did not express any feelings of condolences or sadness after all of the Christian beheadings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

God says his word will not return void. It gets thru brother as long as we do it with love. Let love be our motivation. What the person on the receiving end does with it, is all up to them. We are to share the gospel with all. Blessings...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

We are to be a light to a dying world, up on a hill so all can see. Yet, the light can blind some who have been in darkness so long and it can burn some. We tell the whole truth in love. The gospel of Jesus Christ is like a vegetable soup. It has everything in it. Some like to only pick out the sweet vegetables and then it doesn't become vegetable soup anymore. In everything I do, I must remember to 1) make sure my life is lined up with Christ and 2) show HIS love through my actions and 3) if need be, use words.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> We are to be a light to a dying world, up on a hill so all can see. Yet, the light can blind some who have been in darkness so long and it can burn some. We tell the whole truth in love. The gospel of Jesus Christ is like a vegetable soup. It has everything in it. Some like to only pick out the sweet vegetables and then it doesn't become vegetable soup anymore. In everything I do, I must remember to 1) make sure my life is lined up with Christ and 2) show HIS love through my actions and 3) if need be, use words.


If the disciples had rarely used words, they would not have made such an impact on the world like they did by speaking. I believe we have to proclaim the gospel. We need to tell others. The way we live our lives should be the result of our love for God. It's not something that we have to force ourselves to do. If we love God, we will obey his commandments.

And think about most people nowadays.....They are too stuck on their electronic devices and on themselves, to even notice the way Christians are living. Yes some might notice, but unless we tell them, that's as far as that goes. Most folks are on the fast track, travelling on the broad way that leads to destruction. They are on their way to hell. I don't think we have time to just live our life and wait for them to take notice. God wants us to get up and do something. We need to go and tell them. If we have been saved, we can't just stay quiet while the multitude is drowning in sin.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree, but it also has to depend on the approach. And if our hearts are not right, then the approach could push someone away. I don't think we should argue with someone, but we are to show them in love with our actions and our words. However, we should be careful to tell the truth in words if our lives don't line up with Christ.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes sir. Amen to that.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Some food for thought*

Many Christians do come to fear that they will lose their salvation because of repeated sin in some area of their lives, others add self-punishment, in so doing to become defeated by our enemy. Or some believe a penance in their sin life hoping to cover the bases more effectively. Others may be quite certain they are beyond hope having surely committed "deliberate and willful sins" for so long that they have no hope for any change this side of the grave. You have to recognize this as an attack by Lucifer. Yet, while besetting sin is sometimes hard to have victory over, such sin is not in the category God would judge as willful. God permits many things He does not desire, the Holy Spirit turns away in shame, and Christians become isolated. Gods kindness and patience is meant to lead us to repentance." In each of our lives, however, we can expect God to take the initiative from time to time to reveal to us that He has given us some just desserts at that point in time, with a full and adequate knowledge on such sin and henceforth He expects and insists upon obedience.

To sin "unwittingly" as the RSV has translated the Hebrew word shagaga, (which means "to err or go astray,")

"Protestant theology has been dominated by two basic concepts of sin. One concept is that sin is the breaking of the law knowingly or unknowingly. This is the objective view of sin or the legal interpretation. And certainly the illustrations...from Leviticus 4-5 and Numbers 15 buttress this approach. Sin was a positive violation of the covenant relationship, whether voluntary or involuntary. The presence or absence of volition did not alter the objective situation. Sins done in 'ignorance' were still sins and need a restored relationship within our spirit and God.

"The other concept we may call the ethical understanding of sin. By this is meant the involvement of the human will and personal responsibility. The emphasis here is on the subjective. Neither view is correct to the exclusion of the other. Both are biblical and must be held in tension...A sin of this type may result from two causes: negligence or ignorance. Either the perpetrator knows what he or she is committing to be sin, but unintentionally violates it as in the case of accidental homicide (Numbers 35:22ff; Deuteronomy 19:4-14; Joshua 20:2-6,9), or one acts without knowledge of sin. Some illustrations of sins in this category would be: Genesis 20:9 (Abimelech's complaint to Abraham); Numbers 22:34 (Balaam: 'I have sinned. I did not know you were standing in my path'). In opposition to these are sins committed by a Christian in opposition to the Holy Spirit resulting in a broken relationship until repentance.

"Sins of ignorance were sins wrongfully committed by an Israelite out of weakness or waywardness without any intent to renounce the sovereignty of God. Sins committed with the intention of rejecting God's sovereignty were to be punished by cutting off their perpetrators from among the people (Numbers 15:30-31). Believers are required to study the Scriptures (II Timothy 2:15) and failure to acquaint themselves with the commandments of God affords no excuse. This kind of sin must also be confessed and forgiven (I John 1:9). Even in the case of unbelievers, ignorance is basically willful, according to Romans 1:21,28."

When moral standards in any church gradually weaken, as they almost always do over a period of time, it becomes much easier for individual members to excuse compromised personal conduct that is actually seriously offensive to God. Christians sin by choice because we love the temporary pleasure and delight it brings; we believe the lie of Lucifer that we shall be better off for accepting his enticing offers, and no worse off because God is so forgiving. Often we do not set out to commit a sin but do feed vicariously on the fantasies or imaginations that grow in our hearts until actual sin is inevitable according to the process described in James 1:13-16. Lucifer appeals to natural, and normal, and healthy desires, as well to our selfish and fleshly lusts. Christian rationalizations play an important role in the process by which we decide to chose the path we know is wrong. Unfortunately, sin often takes us further than we intended to go, makes us temporary slaves to Lucifer, (rather then free men in Christ) blinds us to the entire process of what is happening to us, and weakens our defenses increasing the likelihood of further failure in the same area the next time round:

"...the right direction leads not only to peace but to knowledge. When a man is getting better, he understands more and more clearly the evil that is still left in him. When a man is getting worse, he understands his badness less and less. A moderately bad man knows that he is not very good: a thoroughly bad man thinks he is all right. This is common sense, really. You understand sleep when you are awake, not while you are sleeping. You can see mistakes in arithmetic when your mind is working properly; while you are making them you cannot see them. You can understand the nature of drunkenness when you are sober, not when you are drunk. Good people know about good and evil: bad people do not know about either." (C. S. Lewis, Mere Christianity, p.87).

Thank you God for JESUS !!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent reply true blue. Thank you. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> *This is being played out in front of our eyes in our own country. We must show the love of Jesus Christ to all before it's too late for them. We are not to condemn them, but to lead them to Jesus so He can change them. *
> 
> 18 The wrath of God is being revealed from heaven against all the godlessness and wickedness of people, who suppress the truth by their wickedness, 19 since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them. 20 For since the creation of the world Godâ€™s invisible qualitiesâ€"his eternal power and divine natureâ€"have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse.
> 21 For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like a mortal human being and birds and animals and reptiles.
> ...


Really!??? I find this an interesting thread. What did Jesus say about hypocrits?


----------

